# 6-Story deep sinkhole opens up in New Zealand



## MindWars (May 5, 2018)

A New Zealand farm worker says he was in for the surprise of a lifetime this week when he went to round up cows for milking and instead discovered a massive sinkhole that had opened up overnight in a field.  The sinkhole located near the North Island town of Rotorua is at least six stories deep and two football

6-Story Deep Sinkhole Opens Up in New Zealand
6-Story Deep Sinkhole Opens Up in New Zealand

---------------------------------

Dam  it seems the globe is falling apart lol

Just looking at this dam map a lot is going on

RSOE EDIS - - Event reports (Earthquakes, events, tropical storms, tsunamies and others)










and JUST FYI.............. 
A small amount of radioactive, weapons-grade plutonium has gone missing from a university in Idaho. Idaho State University was using the radioactive chemical element, which was about the size of a 10p piece, for research. The US Nuclear Regulatory Commission said the university could not account for about a 30th of an ounce (one gram) of the material, which is used in nuclear reactors and to make nuclear bombs. While the amount is too small to make a nuclear bomb, it could be used to make a dirty bomb to spread radioactive contamination, said Victor Dricks, a spokesman for the agency. "The NRC has very rigorous controls for the use and storage of radioactive materials as evidenced by this enforcement action," he said of the proposed fine of $8,500 (L6,280) for failing to keep track of the material. Dr Cornelis Van der Schyf, vice president for research at the university, blamed partially completed paperwork from 15 years ago as the school tried to dispose of the plutonium. "Unfortunately, because there was a lack of sufficient historical records to demonstrate the disposal pathway employed in 2003, the source in question had to be listed as missing," he said in a statement. "The radioactive source in question poses no direct health issue or risk to public safety." Idaho State University has a nuclear engineering program and works with the US Department of Energy's Idaho National Laboratory, considered the nation's primary nuclear research lab and located about 65 miles northwest of the school. The plutonium was being used to develop ways to ensure nuclear waste containers were not leaking and to find ways to detect radioactive material being illegally brought into the US following the 11 September, 2001, terror attacks, the school said. The university, which has 30 days to dispute the proposed fine, reported the plutonium missing on 13 October, according to documents released by the Nuclear Regulatory Commission. The agency said a school employee doing a routine inventory discovered the university could only account for 13 of its 14 plutonium sources, each weighing about the same small amount.
RSOE EDIS - CBRNE event in [Idaho State University ], Pocatello, State of Idaho, USA on May 05 2018 05:37 PM

----------------------------------------------------------------

In the past year these things seem to go missing a whole lot. Maybe there are other intentions for it all  we know what they are, zombies don't though.


TAZ ARE YOU DOING ALL THIS BS BAHAHHAHA


----------



## fncceo (May 5, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A small amount of radioactive, weapons-grade plutonium has gone missing from a university in Idaho



Did they look under the sofa cushions?


----------



## Moonglow (May 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > A small amount of radioactive, weapons-grade plutonium has gone missing from a university in Idaho
> ...


I did first and found a quarter.

ounce of weed.


----------



## Moonglow (May 5, 2018)

Sinkholes don't mean the Earth is falling apart honey, don't worry....It just means it's imploding...








Embrace the suck!


----------



## fncceo (May 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



The last time I smoked pot a quarter ounce wasn't enough to roll a decent joint.  Times have changed.


----------



## Moonglow (May 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


You must have been using papers from the_ Big Bamboo_, Cheech and Chong album.....We were getting killer Columbian..


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 5, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A New Zealand farm worker says he was in for the surprise of a lifetime this week when he went to round up cows for milking and instead discovered a massive sinkhole that had opened up overnight in a field.  The sinkhole located near the North Island town of Rotorua is at least six stories deep and two football
> 
> 6-Story Deep Sinkhole Opens Up in New Zealand
> 6-Story Deep Sinkhole Opens Up in New Zealand
> ...


NZ is one big volcano with a few million people living in the craters. Just a hundred years ago half the north island went up in a massive explosion.


----------



## fncceo (May 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Tampico ditch weed from Tijuana ... all a high school kid could afford.


----------



## Moonglow (May 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Oklahoma Indian reservations were a variable stores for ten dollar ounces.


----------



## MindWars (May 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Sinkholes don't mean the Earth is falling apart honey, don't worry....It just means it's imploding...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's one for yah LOL

A small amount of radioactive, weapons-grade plutonium has gone missing from a university in Idaho. Idaho State University was using the radioactive chemical element, which was about the size of a 10p piece, for research. The US Nuclear Regulatory Commission said the university could not account for about a 30th of an ounce (one gram) of the material, which is used in nuclear reactors and to make nuclear bombs. While the amount is too small to make a nuclear bomb, it could be used to make a dirty bomb to spread radioactive contamination, said Victor Dricks, a spokesman for the agency. "The NRC has very rigorous controls for the use and storage of radioactive materials as evidenced by this enforcement action," he said of the proposed fine of $8,500 (L6,280) for failing to keep track of the material. Dr Cornelis Van der Schyf, vice president for research at the university, blamed partially completed paperwork from 15 years ago as the school tried to dispose of the plutonium. "Unfortunately, because there was a lack of sufficient historical records to demonstrate the disposal pathway employed in 2003, the source in question had to be listed as missing," he said in a statement. "The radioactive source in question poses no direct health issue or risk to public safety." Idaho State University has a nuclear engineering program and works with the US Department of Energy's Idaho National Laboratory, considered the nation's primary nuclear research lab and located about 65 miles northwest of the school. The plutonium was being used to develop ways to ensure nuclear waste containers were not leaking and to find ways to detect radioactive material being illegally brought into the US following the 11 September, 2001, terror attacks, the school said. The university, which has 30 days to dispute the proposed fine, reported the plutonium missing on 13 October, according to documents released by the Nuclear Regulatory Commission. The agency said a school employee doing a routine inventory discovered the university could only account for 13 of its 14 plutonium sources, each weighing about the same small amount..........


RSOE EDIS - CBRNE event in [Idaho State University ], Pocatello, State of Idaho, USA on May 05 2018 05:37 PM

What's funny is they've been turning up missing through out last year and this year these Nuclear thingy's.


----------



## LuckyDuck (May 5, 2018)

MindWars said:


> A New Zealand farm worker says he was in for the surprise of a lifetime this week when he went to round up cows for milking and instead discovered a massive sinkhole that had opened up overnight in a field.  The sinkhole located near the North Island town of Rotorua is at least six stories deep and two football
> 
> 6-Story Deep Sinkhole Opens Up in New Zealand
> 6-Story Deep Sinkhole Opens Up in New Zealand
> ...


Fill the hole up with US Marxists.  We sure as hell don't need them.


----------

